#   -

## Arax

-!     - 10        (.  - )  75  66/3,        .    /,         ,  /  -   -    .  ?

----------

,    .
      (  -,   ,  )  .
    ,     ,    ,     66/3 .       50/1  66/3/

----------


## Arax

C, !
,               -    ?

----------

(  , ,      )

----------


## Arax

,       ""        .  66/3,   .    / -    ,   - "...   ". -       ,      -      .    ,        .   .  -     - .   ,    ,      .   !

----------

*Arax*,  ,     ...      ,   .        .      ,   ,   ...      !!    ,      ..       .

----------


## Arax

**,   !

----------

